# Angel of Death Statue



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Basic Frame with wire attached to one wing


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the skull I am using with hair which will be hooded and all will be coated with MM to look carved from stone.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Very rough form of the statue's hands, before shaping the individual bones.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Its lookin good cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

So far looking very cool. The skull mask looks great for the angel statue... creepy.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

subscribing to this thread...i like where this is going and want to see more!


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Sep 7, 2010)

cant wait to see how the wings come out.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, guys! I am kicking the statue into overdrive now that I have finally finished the Crypt. Will post pics of wings soon as possible.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Update: Statue may not make this Halloween. Cold front moved in while I was at work and the strong north winds brought the frame down (yes, it was outside cause it was too tall for my garage. Should've had it in the barn). Mostly destroyed, so I may put off rebuild/completion until after Halloween.


----------

